# 65 Slik Chik



## Monark52 (Nov 12, 2017)

So I bought this from a local picker friend of mine.  It's in great shape and it will clean up like new. It's got a blue band two speed that shifts fine. I'm thinking these bars were dealer replaced as they look like they've been on the bike since day one. 
I'm thinking of replacing the bars with full size ones and the seat with a flowered sting ray piece.  
The question is, should I make the changes or keep it as is? And, if I was to sell this, what would be a reasonable price to ask? I have an idea but I just want to see how far off I am. Thanks for the help.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2017)

Clean it up and leave it!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 13, 2017)

Make it clean and enjoy it. Also the hoop on the sissy bar looks short.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 13, 2017)

66 model year


----------



## Wheelee (Nov 17, 2017)

mcmfw2 said:


> 66 model year



66 Model year Slik Chiks had the shorter bars as standard equipment.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 20, 2017)

Odd color , never seen that shade...


----------



## Monark52 (Nov 23, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Odd color , never seen that shade...



Sky blue.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 23, 2017)

Hmmmm...dosent look sky blue , must be the pic.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Hmmmm...dosent look sky blue , must be the pic.



Sky Blue went thru a few shade changes during it's time along with many of the other colors. For the first couple three years it was a light shade and sometime in 66 SB had a shade change and was a wee bit darker. 66 SB dropout and 67 Varsity.


----------

